# NY orchid show?



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

does anyone know when there is going to be another orchid show in NYC?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

FYI, there's an orchid show this WE in Manchester, NH. Don't know much more about it. 

EricG.NH


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Here you go !
*NY Int'l Orchid Show*

See ya there


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Someday I'll get to go to that one. This weekend there is one in Michigan (at MSU), that will have to do.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Funny, 

I don’t recognize the Phal species on the linked page. Did someone get the flower color wrong or am I missing something?

Any way, there is an orchid show at the New York Botanical Gardens this weekend. I don’t think it’s worth coming down for though Greaser. It’s really just a display (no competition) of common hybrids. They do have an interesting little display of miniatures but it’s too small to warrent traveling to see. The only orchids for sale there are in the gift shop, and they are almost all blooming display orchids (= $$$ hybrids). Last year they did have a few minis available, so If I go that will be the highlight for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

Yea, I was about to suggest the NY Botanical Gardens show: 
http://www.nybg.org/

Chris, you make it sound like its not worth the ticket price. I've never gone. Is it not good?


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Cesar,

It depends on what you want to see. My thought is that you may be disappointed by the fact that there aren’t any sellers there. What is for sale is, for the most part, in bloom, and therefore expensive. They definitely have some pretty plants there, but it has always been more of a display of common cultivars than a show of spectacular specimens. We were definitely going until last night, when it was decided that we would probably not go. We still may though. For me, I like to see the miniatures display and I like to poke around the gift shop. The gift shop is pricy though. Last year they had a showcase of miniatures for sale. I didn’t know much about them so I didn’t buy any. This year I would be more inclined to purchase some miniatures, if we go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I didnt expect any vendors actually. Ticket price is enough money spent for thank you :lol: 
I just want to walk inside a conservatory.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info chris. But this one sounds like it would be worth checking out. http://www.gnyos.org/NYIOS/nyios2006.htm[url]


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Yea, I’d like to get to that one too. For some reason, we always seem to miss it. We probably only live 25 miles from Rockefeller Center. You’d think it would be hard to miss something like this show. Somehow we do though. Every year! :roll:


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

Chris,
The Phal species is schilleriana and is from the Phillipines.This plant also has beautiful foliage. The plant always seemed to grow best mounted in my greenhouses.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Grassypeak said:


> Cesar,
> 
> It depends on what you want to see. My thought is that you may be disappointed by the fact that there aren’t any sellers there. What is for sale is, for the most part, in bloom, and therefore expensive. They definitely have some pretty plants there, but it has always been more of a display of common cultivars than a show of spectacular specimens. We were definitely going until last night, when it was decided that we would probably not go. We still may though. For me, I like to see the miniatures display and I like to poke around the gift shop. The gift shop is pricy though. Last year they had a showcase of miniatures for sale. I didn’t know much about them so I didn’t buy any. This year I would be more inclined to purchase some miniatures, if we go.


hey chris how are the actual NY botanical gardens in general. Even if the orchid show isnt to hot is it worth checking out the gardens?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

good questions greg, as i was going to ask that myself. i was also wondering if the bronx zoo was worth a visit as well?


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I Think the bronx zoo is worth a visit  i haven't been there in a few years lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

The Bronx zoo is the best!!!

Check out the comments here:
http://www.orchidboard.com/community/or ... -show.html


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

jbeetle said:


> good questions greg, as i was going to ask that myself. i was also wondering if the bronx zoo was worth a visit as well?


I havent been to the bronx zoo either and would like to make a visit one of these days. But in general I think zoos are better to visit during the warmer months. It seems like alot of zoos have displays and setups outside that are only worth viewing during the summer.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Tim,

Yea, that was my guess, but I’ve never seen it that color before. That’s way I asked.

Greg and Jon, I think both the NYBG and the NYZG are pretty good. Again, it all depends on what you are looking for. The botanical garden has a lot of stuff. They have a pretty nice exotic exhibit at the conservatory and their tree collection seems pretty amazing. They actually have a 50-acre native forest there. Depending on what you like, you could spend an hour or an entire day there. I’ve been going to the zoo for at least 35 years now. It used to be a true, old-fashioned zoo, complete with iron bars, and a really smelly ‘Big Cat house’. Those old Iron bars have slowly given way to a much more modern facility. I was at the National Zoo when I was 11 and it blew me away. I was there a few years ago and I was terribly disappointed. I think the Bronx Zoo is better than the national zoo now. If you do go to the zoo be sure not to pass the Wild Asia Exhibit by. I think that’s my favorite. Congo is also good, but my fish club was supplying that exhibit with Congolese killifish and they kept killing them. They didn’t want to listen to what our members had to say and now they have guppies in the exhibit. That always kind of urks me.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh and Greg You are right, Both the garden and the zoo are better visited in the warmer months. That said, my wife and I were married at the garden in the beginning of March, five years ago. 

The zoo is best during the week and right at opening time. It gets very crowded.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

It doenst look like ill be able to make it to the The 27th New York
International Orchid Show till the last day of its five say stretch. I dont know if it will be worth it to go after its been going on that long. But im not really looking for anything special and it wont really take much to please me I guess. I just want neat looking mintures for a decent price.I dont want anything besides mintures. Im thinking that on the last day alot of stuff might be marked down. 

Oh and beetle I walked past the Botanical Gardens on the way to the Bronx Zoo and its looks really really nice. So I would check it out. Im definetaly gonna go soon. If it wasnt for the old lady making a big deal out of going to the zoo I would have gone to the gardens instead.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

thanks for the update greg. i'll probably be heading up there sometime soon to visit both the botanical gardens and the bronx zoo. just need to find some free time and good weather.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

O.K. guys it is here! http://www.gnyos.org/NYIOS/nyios.htm Anyone going? I’ll be there Friday afternoon. Probably around 4:00.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*NYC Show--Lissen up!*

Homies,

The Rockefeller Center Show is on RIGHT NOW through Sunday. One does NOT have to attend the exhibit to visit the Vendor's Pavilion. I was recently taken quite ill, so I was tapped. Alas, I only picked up:

Angraecum elaphantinum (Gypsy Glen) $10
Epidendrum porpax (Orquedas de Valle) $10
Pleurothallis grobyi "red form" (Orquedas de Valle) $10

I ain't making this up. 

In addition, Andy has a few terrarium-friendly bulbos, angraecoids, Stelis, vandaceous whooseits (Haraella, Schoenorchis fragrans mounted for UNDER $20; Hoosier has starter jewels, including Macodes sanderiana, Dossinia, Anoechtichilus chapaensis and formosanus all for $18...

And Ecuagenera has a shipment of neotropical aroids, acanths, lycopodiums, elaphoglossums that you will never see (although they ain't cheap--just breathtaking)

Chris, ol buddy ol pal o mine--what the %^#%@ are you waiting for?!?

:lol:


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*1) Epidendrum "porpax": (2) Tomorrow*

Dig this--Epi porpax is now no longer Nanodes or Neolehmannia

it is now "Epidendrum peperomia."

You can't make this stuff up...

Chris, you wil be there tomorrow ca. 4? Want to meet at Andy's Orchids ca. 5?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Addendum*

It ain't Macodes sanderiana that Hoosier has, but M. lowii. Mea culpa...

Inaddition, Ecuagenera has some of those bigass Columnea rellatives, like Dalberghia and Tricantha--stunning...


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

George,

I don’t think I can be there that late. I have to meet friends uptown for dinner.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

George, how much are the Columnea and is there any chance of you snagging some for those that can't go.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

OMG!!! OMG!! I have to goo!! They brought AROIDS!!!!!!!! Thankyou Ecuagenera!!!!!!
I need to visit Andy's table too. Last time he didn't have anything left by the time I got to it.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Today*

Chris: I'll be there before 5--if you have a chance, I shall see you by Andy ca. 4.

Harry: Michael Riley of Ecuagenera is a friend of mine. While the "Columneas" are not cheap ($20+), he does get them on a regular basis. I shall talk to him this afternoon about shipping to NC. 

Aroid Guys: Get your green butts over to Ecuagenera--SEVERAL exotic philos, anthuriums, a new mini syngonium, among others. These are not cheap plants, and will probably need a bit of pampering to acclimate.
But they are good starts!

I saw:

Philodendron gloriosum
P. verrucosum
Anthurium regale
A. crenata

and a whole mess o stuff we ain't never heard of!

G


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Today*

Khamul--

Can you get there today? I'll be by Andy ca 4-4:30.

G


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

George,

Do these guys take credit cards?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Unfortunately I work till 8 tonight :evil:


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey the show was awesome!

I had a really funny afternoon which left me about 20 minutes in the sales area. The way I understood it, I was going down to Roc center and my wife was going to meet me there around 5. We were going to dinner from there. Well, I got down there at 4:00 and called my wife to tell her that I was there. She said, “Oh, you know, there is shop I wanted to take you to and it is just around the corner. Why don’t you meet me there in five minutes.” Ugg, I knew an hour to myself at the orchid show was too good to be true. :lol: Anyhow, after shopping with my wife we were already late for meeting our friends, so I got 20 minutes in the sales room and hadn’t had time to get any cash.

I did meet Groundhog at the Ecuagenera table. George got the owner to show me a little West African aroid that had already been sold. Perhaps he can chime in and tell us what it was called. George described it as an Anubias with an Anthurium like flower. The plant was about three inches tall with a one-inch diameter white flower. All I can say is that it was way cool. I may try to import some but I have to see what shipping is going to be.

Anyway with my wife anxiously circling in the background I grabbed an Alaticaulia brachyura.  I believe that is the correct name. It was listed as Masdevallia brachyura. 

The big problem with the sale area in this show is that it is massive. There is just way too much to take in. I could easily have spent four or five hours just BSing with the vendors.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

*1) African aroid; (2) NY zoos and gardens*

1)CHRIS: The EAST African aroid is a Callopsis. I have never, ever seen it for sale anywhere else. Ivan and Michael got it from ABG years ago, and it took years to propagate it--hence $30 a pop... For what is is worth, it not considered too difficult--culture as for a mini Spat.

2)NY Zoos: Chris is right about the Bronx Zoo. Sometimes, they refue to do the simplest %^$#@ things to keep certain plants, fish or inverts alive. Probably part of their misguided "these are scientific specimens and not pets" philosophy, where the welfare of any individual organism is not as important as the breeding program (unless you're a big cat--they get "enrichment"). 

An aside: Last year, I gave a talk along with Michael Riley (of Ecuagenera) on growing epiphytic plants AS epiphytes (on cork, tree fern, teak baskets,etc); Brought my Aussie water dragons for moral support. Was told by a zoo pro--"those are the tamest, prettiest specimens we've ever seen--how do you do it?"

Only one answer--T-L-C.

As for the NYC gardens: if you're inquiring about tropicals, well the NYBG may be a bit more interesting; the huge conservatory has a lowland and cool highland forest, a good desert room, and good fern and carnivore displays. (Although the tropical rooms tilt very heavily to neotropical flora.)

At the Brooklyn Botanic Garden, they do have a fine rose collection, and what is the largest Japanese water garden outside of Japan--lovely. They also have a "Monocot Border"--an interesting outdoor exhibit showing varieties of hardy and subtropical monocots, from sawgrasses, bamboos and agaves to yuccas, windmill palm, elephant ears and cannas. The conservatory at BBG is more like an Epcot center, with a plant evolution walk, a bonsai room and an aquatic room. Downstairs is a tropical room, a warm temperate room and a desert room--not huge but nice. The first floor aquatic room is the best here--run by David Horak, it features an aroid pond bordered by begonias, and a larger swamp with emersed Echinodorus, big tropical water lilies, water hyancinth, watersprite, Bacopa, bigger aroids, mangroves (some with mounted orchids and tillandsias); hanging everywhere are big ferns and big species orchids. 

Both are worth a visit.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks George. I'll have to see what I can do about getting a Callopsis. If the shipping is too much, I may just wait until next year's show.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

I've never heard of Callopsis. SOunds cool. If I end up craving yet another Aroid, I'll know who to blame!
I went to the show on Sat night and Sunday late afternoon. Got some good deals on Sunday since everyone was packing up, and I should have asked ecuagenera about their Philos, but they just didn't seem interesting enough to me. I should have asked, but had spent so much on orchids already.
Maybe next year.
It was a great show though!! And the vendor areas can be as pretty yet more chaotic as the display area.


----------

